# BREAST "EMOTICONS"



## John Walsh

BREAST "EMOTICONS"



(o)(o) Perfect breasts

( + )( + ) Fake silicone breasts

(*)(*) High nipple breasts

(@)(@) Big nipple breasts 

oo A cups

{ O }{ O } D cups

(oYo) Wonder bra breasts

( ^)( ^) Cold breasts

(o)(O) Lopsided breasts

(Q)(Q) Pierced breasts

(p)(p) Breasts w/hanging tassels

o)(o) Bitten by a vampire breasts

\o/\o/ Grandma's breasts

( - )( - ) Flat against the shower door breasts

|o||o| Android breasts

(/)(o) Scratched breasts (ouch)

(%)(o) Extra nipple breasts

($)($) Jenny McCarthy's breasts

(^o)(o) Zit on your breast

( o Y o ) Poses for Playboy magazine breasts


----------



## Nick

Thanks, John. 

Now when, where, or in what communications
would you suggest we use these perky little emotiboobs? 


Nickster :smoking:


----------



## John Walsh

Dude--- You use these things to pick up chicks in the chatrooms


----------



## John Corn

:rolling:


----------



## Nick

_"Dude--- You use these things to pick up chicks in the chatrooms"_

So, what you say is if I _'show'_ my droopy boobs and engorged puffy nipples in chatrooms, chicks will be attracted to me?

Just how does *that* work?

:lol: :rolling: :lol:

The Nickster (@[email protected]) :smoking:


----------



## Steve Mehs

> ($)($) Jenny McCarthy's breasts[/quote
> 
> :lol:


----------

